# Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo and Anting-anting/Orascion



## Stickgrappler (Apr 22, 2014)

GM Ilustrisimo was undefeated in countless matches as well as death matches. He credits his anting-anting (magical charm) and orascion (prayer)

What happened on Good Friday with Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo and Anting-anting/Orascion?

Please read on ...

Antonio Ilustrisimo - Orascion/Anting-anting on Good Friday ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geezer (Apr 23, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> GM Ilustrisimo was undefeated in countless matches as well as death matches. He credits his anting-anting (magical charm) and orascion (prayer)



_Tatang_ was a genuine bad-***, he definitely "walked the walk". And it's possible that his belief in his "anting-anting" helped give him a psychological edge. That's as far as it goes. He wasn't a great fighter because of his magic.


----------

